# Is this poa triv?



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm helping my brother-in-law. He has this lime green grass coming from his neighbors side of the fence. It doesn't look like poa annua to me. I'm wondering is this poa triv?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Tough to say for sure without a closer picture but looks like it could be bentgrass. On the north west coast bent can be a problem.


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

I added a couple more pictures. Interesting thought on the bent grass. I knew bent grass lays down when it gets longer but I didn't know it is lime green.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Those are better pictures and looking at them it could be triv but not sure. How easy is it to pull out?


----------



## Hiresdk (Nov 14, 2021)

Easy to pull out.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That looks awfully trivy to me.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah it could be triv. The area is small. Gly the hole area multiple times and re seed/sod.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Likely Triv. Based off pictures.


----------

